# Orange Lake Williamsburg Resort Formerly Colonial Crossings of Williamsburg??



## maggiesmom (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone know about Orange Lake Williamsburg Resort Formerly Colonial Crossings of Williamsburg. Any pros or cons about this Resort??


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 28, 2015)

maggiesmom said:


> Anyone know about Orange Lake Williamsburg Resort Formerly Colonial Crossings of Williamsburg. Any pros or cons about this Resort??



Have you check TUG Resort and Review and Trip Advisor? The best timeshare in Williamsburg is the Marriott's Manor Club.


----------



## maggiesmom (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes and old review


----------



## Tank (Oct 28, 2015)

maggiesmom said:


> Anyone know about Orange Lake Williamsburg Resort Formerly Colonial Crossings of Williamsburg. Any pros or cons about this Resort??



Have not been there yet , only in the Orange lake system a few years, but have herd nothing but good things about it. Looking forward to getting there soon !


----------



## Sandy (Oct 29, 2015)

I haven't been there, but I know that it recently joined the HIVC HICV network of resorts. The Williamsburg resort is the only one (right now) that affiliates with II rather than RCI.

If you purchase, your unit will probably give you HIVC Points. The HICV system is really quite good, with many benefits. There are lots of threads here on TUG discussing the pros and cons.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 29, 2015)

The Galveston, TX resort also exchanges through II.  Someone on TUG reported if you buy resale at the Galveston resort (since the change to HICV) you would no longer be able to register it with II or join HICV without an additional purchase and you would not be able to exchange through RCI either.

While I think HICV is upgrading the unitsat Colonial Crossings, I always thought the resort lacked some of the amenities and features that make resorts like Marriott Manor Club or Wyndham's Governers Green or Kingsgate more appealing.  The original developer was supposed to build a waterpark but that never happened.  There are many nice resorts in the Williamsburg area- so it just seems like there is nothing special about CC to make it your preferred resort unless you are staying within the HICV network or if it is the only one available on the dates you want.


----------



## tonyg (Oct 29, 2015)

I seem to remember some litigation involving that waterpark.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 29, 2015)

It is a run of the mill timeshare property.  Not the best in Williamsburg, but not the worst and fairly new.  If you can't get into Manor Club I wouldn't hesitate staying there if you are just looking for a nice place and a base camp.


----------



## dwberry57 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Colonial Crossing*

We have owned there for several years. Holiday Inn Vacations did come in and buy the resort. They have been working hard to add features and renovating the units. They have added an activity building, workout area, indoor pool and another outdoor pool. The activity building includes a bowling alley.


----------



## johndeb (Nov 23, 2015)

I have stayed at Colonial Crossings shortly after HIVC took over.  I've heard the previous ownership ran into financial problems and although HIVC has done extensive renovations and added amenities (with more planned) I've seen the maintenance fees for this resort and they are quite high compared to other HIVC resorts.  I've noticed a few resales and considered a purchase to gain the II exchange affiliation.  However, everything I've seen on resale comes with a rather high maintenance fee.  If the OP is just looking to rent, then the maintenance fee is irrelevant.  The renovations to the villas are quite nice.  But as previously mentioned, there are many excellent choices when visiting Williamsburg.


----------

